# Got bitten by a scorpion



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

*I got a huge scare. Got bitten by a scorpion. I am just glad he did not bit Charlie. He was in Charlie's hair and I thought I felt some kind of straw/branches and took it off. That's when it bit me on my finger. When it fell to the floor I screamed because I first thought it was a spider. I put some lavender and tea tree oil on the bite and we went to the fire station. It will take about 48 to 72 hours to go through my system.*


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Ouch! I was bitten by a scorpion when I was a child and I still remember the intense pain like it was yesterday. 

Take care!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh stars...that is awful! I am so glad you are "alright" and hope you will feel better VERY soon!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a scare! So glad you are OK - take care of yourself!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Yesterday I found what looked like a dead scorpion on the floor in my kitchen pantry. I'm pretty sure one of the cats killed it! That's what cat's are good for - insect patrol!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yikes!!! And Creepy!! I'm glad that you're OK. I'm sorry that you got bit, but also happy that Charlie didn't!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

That's scary, Janine!

On another note ... I love the siggy picture!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

My goodness!! Glad you're ok and happy to hear that it didn't get little Charlie!!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Am so glad you will be okay. That had to be quite a shock!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh dear Janine, gosh that must have hurt, and hope you are okay. Thank heavnes it didn't bite Charlie. Hugs to you.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I was bit by a scorpion when we first moved to New Mexico. The pain was so intense that I can not even begin to describe it other than to say, I would rather go through 22 hours of labor with no pain meds and no epidural again, than to take another scorpion bite. My arm swelled up for a week. Needless to say, I am now paranoid of scorpions.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Janine -- that's very scary -- and especially that it was on Charlies. Scorpions are the worst and can be deadly. Hope that you are OK. I know you probably won't feel great for about a week.

Prayers and Hugs being send to you.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

If that happened to me I probably would just drop dead from fright. I am glad you are ok and hope you have no after effects from it.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

oh my!!!! how scary! I hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Janine - I'm so sorry. So very scary. Glad it didn't happen to Charlie but sorry it happened to you. Hope you're doing okay. Let us know please. That's one thing I don't worry about in NYC.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am ok. No pain and no swelling at all. I don't know if the lavender and tea tree made a difference or maybe I am not sensitive. Since I had two puncture marks, we are wondering if it bit me with his mouth. I also cannot remember seeing a stinger and my first reaction when it fell to the floor was that it was a spider. After surfing the internet, it might have been a wind-scorpion. They don't have a stinger and are non-venomous. But now I am still paranoid and would like to know how that thing ended up on top of Charlie's head close to the ear area. I cleaned his eyes an hour and a half before and there was nothing on his head. And we don't go outside when it is dark. That thing was inside.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

MalteseJane said:


> I am ok. No pain and no swelling at all. I don't know if the lavender and tea tree made a difference or maybe I am not sensitive. Since I had two puncture marks, we are wondering if it bit me with his mouth. I also cannot remember seeing a stinger and my first reaction when it fell to the floor was that it was a spider. After surfing the internet, it might have been a wind-scorpion. They don't have a stinger and are non-venomous. But now I am still paranoid and would like to know how that thing ended up on top of Charlie's head close to the ear area. I cleaned his eyes an hour and a half before and there was nothing on his head. And we don't go outside when it is dark. That thing was inside.


Oh that's even worse knowing that it was _inside your house_!!!!!! So glad you're okay and that maybe it was a non-venomous scorpion. At least that's one thing we don't have in Kansas. Just read in the paper today that at one of our dog parks two dogs have been bitten by copperhead snakes!:w00t:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh my. That IS scary, but I'm so happy you are "ok".
hugs


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Scorpions are one the the few things I am afraid of, but they don't live around her. I didn't even know there are non-venomous scorpions. I hope that is the ONLY kind in your area. Could it have been a tarantula? Did you get a good look...is it still around?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry you were bitten, but glad it wasn't serious!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sylie said:


> Scorpions are one the the few things I am afraid of, but they don't live around her. I didn't even know there are non-venomous scorpions. I hope that is the ONLY kind in your area. Could it have been a tarantula? Did you get a good look...is it still around?


Nope it's not around anymore, my husband sent it to Heaven. It was not a tarantula. I realized it was not a spider because of the color. It was a tan transluscent color.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MalteseJane said:


> Nope it's not around anymore, my husband sent it to* Heaven*. It was not a tarantula. I realized it was not a spider because of the color. It was a tan transluscent color.


Oh, Janine you are a true animal lover...I thought scorpions went home to the other place.:innocent::innocent:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry you were bit. My daughter was bitten on the elbow. The entire area turned red. We just watched to see if the redness was spreading more. Not a lot to do for a bite except wait foe it to get better. I think we iced the area.
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Good God, Janine. Thank God you're ok!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow scary,I'm sorry you were bit, so glad Charlie wasn't bit,OMG!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I was stung by a scorpion as a child & it really, really hurt--that is all I remember.
We have scorpions in Greece (not at my house) but more up in Evia where my friends all have summer homes. They are beautiful homes w/pools, etc. but I hate to go there because of the scorpions!


----------

